# Two fantails in UK for adoption - with pics



## Chris Y (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi all,

The rescue centre I volunteer for has gained 2 fantails that need re-homing. Sorry about the quality of the pics - didn't have time to get them out of the cage they're in or use a better camera!

If anyone is interested, please reply soonest, as they need re-homing quickly. They're in the Cheshire area of the UK.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Chris,

Where I volunteer we have a white fantail too - I am not sure what the plan is with her but..... we have a small Centre down at Ealing ( 2 foxes, 2 squirrels, 1 owl, 2 pheasants, 2 chickens, 15 ducks/geese and 4 pigeons.) I have a feeling that our fantail will go there but the aviary is very small so I don't think they will be able to take two more.

Hope you find a good home for them. I am sure there are people in the North that would take them. You just have to find em!! 

Tania xx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Chris,

Can you ask the Three Owls Sanctuary if they can take them?

Do you know why the urgency? I would take them at least temporarily but I am in Norfolk and Amtrak are refusing to transport anything but registered homers.

Cynthia


----------



## Chris Y (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Tania and Cynthia,

I guess the urgency with the re-homing is that we're a little short on space at the moment, and can't care for them long-term.

I'm not sure about Three Owls either, my understanding is that we're looking for a good home for them, rather than another rescue centre.

We have a backup plan in case no one steps forward, but I thought I would ask here first, as I know that there are folks out there looking 

Thank you both for the suggestions so far, keep 'em coming


----------



## les3007 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi there

If you have not already rehomed your birds, then I recommend you do as Cynthia suggested and take them to the 3 Owls bird sanctuary in Rochdale, they will put them in an aviary with other fancy pigeons and unwanted racing pigeons. they never refuse a bird regardless of species.
their phone number is 01706642162.

Good luck with them
Lesley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Before making a decison read Helen's comments about 3 Owls on this thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=22052&referrerid=560

It might be best to visit and see what accommodation they can offer, also ensure that they welcome follow-up visits!

If all else fails I will take them if they can be Amtracked here. I might have to rehome them eventually when I can find suitable homes, because of space constraints, but they will be safe.

Cynthia


----------

